# iPhone 4? Get the new iOS 7.1



## Sunray (Mar 13, 2014)

Its so much faster than 7.0, its like they just breathed another year or two into my phone.

There were some options I'd switched off to make it faster anyway, but 7.1 v 7.0.6 is like night and day. 

Absolute must have for all iPhone 4 users.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 13, 2014)

i downloaded onto my work phone.
7.1 is pretty much the same as 7.0 and i not seen much difference.
it's pretty boring tbh.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 13, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> i downloaded onto my work phone.
> 7.1 is pretty much the same as 7.0 and i not seen much difference.
> it's pretty boring tbh.



Its the same, except its many times faster on an iPhone 4.  (Not 4S, 5,5C or 5S)


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 15, 2014)

Tried it on my iP4 and it's like having boy racer stripes - fixes all those 7.0 cliches that were a bit of a hinder for an old phone. 

Not a bad breath of fresh air for a phone hard wear that's almost four years old.

arstechnica has it's say on 7.1's impact on the iP4


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2014)

Two people I know with the 4 have both mentioned things are a lot better with 7.1....haven't seen any real difference with my iPhone 5S though...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2014)

...that said my 3rd gen iPad with retina is now a touch snappier...


----------



## diond (Mar 16, 2014)

Just what have you found that is considerably faster now compared to before as I can't notice any difference at all?


----------



## gabi (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't see any difference on my iPad either


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2014)

I've heard there are a lot of problems with 7.1 and battery draining, I'm hesitant to update my 5s.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-erasing-contacts-disorienting-keyboards.html


----------



## Sunray (Mar 17, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Tried it on my iP4 and it's like having boy racer stripes - fixes all those 7.0 cliches that were a bit of a hinder for an old phone.
> 
> Not a bad breath of fresh air for a phone hard wear that's almost four years old.
> 
> arstechnica has it's say on 7.1's impact on the iP4



My iPhone 4 has to break for me to consider moving to another phone. This is still a very decent and capable phone, 4 years old or not. Does what I want, I don't feel I need it to do more.   

Apple produce a 5" phone with retina, that has the iPad mini screen resolution, I might be tempted....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2014)

diond said:


> Just what have you found that is considerably faster now compared to before as I can't notice any difference at all?



It doesn't stutter when I pull down the search, it's smoother in animation when I open apps and it doesn't lag any time I shut down an app.


----------



## diond (Mar 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It doesn't stutter when I pull down the search, it's smoother in animation when I open apps and it doesn't lag any time I shut down an app.


One thing I have noticed - the battery is leaking power at a considerable rate.


----------



## gabi (Mar 20, 2014)

weird.. the one improvement ive noticed on my ipad is that the battery's lasting a lot longer than it did


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2014)

diond said:


> One thing I have noticed - the battery is leaking power at a considerable rate.



As per my previous post. I'm not updating anything until I can be sure this issue is fixed. Are you using a 4, 4s, 5?

I want to jailbreak my phone anyway so I'm keeping with 7.0.6 at least until a 7.1 jailbreak is released.


----------



## diond (Mar 20, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> As per my previous post. I'm not updating anything until I can be sure this issue is fixed. Are you using a 4, 4s, 5?
> 
> I want to jailbreak my phone anyway so I'm keeping with 7.0.6 at least until a 7.1 jailbreak is released.


I've got the 4. To be honest, it seems to have settled down just now. It was gobbling up power just in standby, but I charged it last night and although I only used it to check the news for about 3-4 minutes today, it's actually still on 100%, almost 12 hours later. Either way, it certainly beats my old Samsung Galaxy Ace hands down for battery usage.


----------

